# Strange deficiency *pictures*



## AmpRC (Aug 11, 2005)

Please look at these pictures and give your opinion on what's missing in my fertilization regime. Look close to the surface on my Ludwiga respens "Ruby" and also on the Echinodorus "Ruby". On picture 0836 it could be my Ancitrus that's been eating on the smaller Echinodorus.

http://boras.swenet.nu:5470/brister/

pH: ~6.5
KH: 3
CO2: >25 ppm
Phosphate: 2.0 ppm
Nitrate: 30ppm
Light: 0.5 w/l Aquarelle, Power-Glo & Aqua-Glo

My PMDD solutions are KH2PO4 and KNO3. I also use TMG

7 tsp KNO3 in 500 mls of water, I dose this at 20 mls 5 times a week.
1.4 tsp KH2PO4 in 500 mls of water, dosed as KNO3-solution.
TMG also dosed as KNO3

One weekly 50% water change, all accordingly to EI.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
I would try a complete fertilizer program  that includes Mg and more K. Give it at least three weeks time to see the results.

Edward


----------



## AmpRC (Aug 11, 2005)

But isn't there Mg in TMG, and more K?

It looks to me I add quite much fertilizers considering my small mass of plants, still I get deficiencies.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

How big is the tank?

Adding a tad more CO2 would do well.
TMG has a little K+/Mg, I'd add some SeaChem EQ and that would rule out both rapidly.

EI discusses GH and dosing SeaChem Eq or Ca/Mg if it's low in tap water, and adding NPK/Traces is about all EI and PPS suggest, are you implying that EI is not "complete"?

PPS is far error free also, I see plenty of evidence of that here and the folk's tanks algae issues. Other issues come into play beside dosing, namely CO2.

If PPS and EI are done properly and folks have issues still, it's CO2 95% of the time or general mainteance, filter cleaning etc.

No method is error free and the closest one that can make that claim is non CO2 methods.

FYI, you can use Edward's SS, PS etc solutions and dose and do the water changes without testing etc. You are sort of doing that already and could add the MgSO4 mix to it or add more K2SO4 or alternatively add SeaChem EQ.

If you want to make your own SeaChem EQ, add 3:3:1 K2SO4(sulfur of Potash), CaSO4 (Gypsum) and 1 part MgSO4(Epsom salt).

SeaChem EQ has some Mn and Fe as well, but these are not that big of an issue if you dose TMG.

I prefer to dose dry and keep things seperated, liquids work well too, and some prefer them. 

You can add a little bit of GH to rule out that as potential cuase without even testing the Mg/Ca, K+ etc.

Then you can see if things are better.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## AmpRC (Aug 11, 2005)

The tank is 240 litres.
I'm not implying EI to be flawed or something, I only told the reader that's the system I use.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

AmpRC said:


> The tank is 240 litres.
> I'm not implying EI to be flawed or something, I only told the reader that's the system I use.


I don't think Tom's response was directed at you AmpRC


----------

